# Auger cable issues



## PrairieKnight (Feb 4, 2019)

This is my first time posting on this forum. I apologize in advance if I use the wrong terms or improper part names. I am not very mechanically inclined, just ask my wife, she will be more than happy to verify that. I have a Craftsman 24” Snow Thrower Model # 247.881732. I purchased it two years ago. While it was still under warranty I had to have it taken in for servicing for two issues: 1- The auger cable broke inside the cover/housing. 2-The engine would only run smoothly at half choke. The authorized Craftsman service dealer in Benton Harbor, Michigan fixed both issues.

Last week I was using the machine when the auger cable went slack after I released it to disengage the auger. The cable only went slack from the tension bracket on the back of the housing up to the handle. I can still push the Auger cable lever down and the auger will engage and work just fine. However, when I release the handle to disengage the auger, the handle will only raise so far. I have to manually lift up the handle in order for the auger to disengage. The tension bracket for the auger cable on the back of the housing and the small pulley under the belt cover seem to be working just fine. There is nothing that is stopping them and they both allow the auger cable to move freely.

Since the unit is out of warranty, I decided to remove the belt cover and look for myself. I observed two issues that I would like some advice/suggestions on what to do with:

1.	The auger belt looked very loose when the machine was running. When I pressed on the lever to engage the auger, the tension pulley made contact with the belt and it worked just fine. But when I release the handle and the tension pulley disengages from the auger belt, there is a lot of movement from the belt itself. The auger belt itself looked very good with no obvious signs of wear and tear. Does the auger belt need to be adjusted? If so, where is that adjustment located?

2.	I observed that when I depressed the auger handle, the auger cable pulls the tension pulley into the auger belt and it works just fine. However, when I release the auger handle, the auger cable only moves the bracket holding the tension pulley so far back towards a “neutral” or disengaged position. It does not seem to move the tension pulley away from the auger belt enough to fully disengage from the auger belt. I am wondering if there should be a spring at the bottom of the bracket holding the tension pulley that needs to be replaced. I did not see anything laying in the bottom of the housing when I had the belt cover off of the machine. Or perhaps…. The auger cable became stretched and needs to be replaced?

I live in southwest lower Michigan and I do not have a way to transport my snow thrower to the only place that I know of that services Craftsman snow throwers in Benton Harbor, Michigan. I was wondering if anyone can offer any suggestions about these issues. Or, if anyone knows of a place that I can have the thrower worked on that is east of Benton Harbor towards Cassopolis, Michigan, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Look at :34 seconds in on the video. Is your auger bracket like this? If it is you can adjust auger cable tension on the bracket.


----------



## PrairieKnight (Feb 4, 2019)

Zavie,

I appreciate you posting this video. I watched the video and then checked the tension bracket on the back of the machine that you mentioned. The bracket is adjusted down (if that makes sense) to the point that it can not be adjusted (down) any further to increase the tension on the auger cable. I am still wondering if there might be a spring that should be attached to the bottom of the bracket that holds the auger engagement pulley.

Thanks again for the post and the video.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I looked at the parts diagram of your blower and it looks like what MTD calls a "torsion spring" is on the idler pulley for the auger belt.


----------



## PrairieKnight (Feb 4, 2019)

I appreciate that Zavie. I will look into the torsion spring on the idler pulley a little further. I did not see a torsion spring pictured in the owners manual that came with my blower. But then again, I could be looking at it right now and not realize what I am looking at. Did you by chance find that MTD parts diagram on line somewhere?


----------

